# "Hobbled" Duncan



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Duncan, expected to be named today as one of the West's starting forwards, has been bothered by a nagging hip injury in recent weeks. The injury hasn't kept Duncan from playing, but Popovich said he wouldn't hesitate to sit him if it worsens.
> 
> 
> Duncan hurt his hip while running in a practice. He had yet to fully warm up when he stopped, pushed off in the opposite direction and felt a muscle strain. He has been hampered in his explosiveness and getting enough lift on some of his shots.
> ...




LINK 




Is this why Duncan hasn't been fighting for post position and battling tough inside? The Spurs aren't the type to make excuses through the media, so I'm assuming that this is legit. The rest of the article mentions how Duncan could possibly sit out the All-Star game, and how badly Pop and Duncan don't want to participate in the All-Star game. 


Thoughts? Is this the answer why Duncan hasn't been the same over the past month, or just an excuse for him?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Curse of the Olympics rage on. I had a feeling that Duncan might be more prone to breaking down, due to not really taking a time to rest this off-season. I think resting him for the all-star break is a good idea.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

This makes perfect sense(as to why he hasn't been playing in MVP form). I know the Spurs aren't usually the type to make excuses through the media, but I think this is neccessary to get out there, so when it comes AS time, people know why he won't be playing(if he doesnt.) I don't want TD to play in the ASG. The time off could get him rested and back to full health whereas if he played in the ASG it could only worsen the condition.

In a way, this news comforts me. Although I'm upset to hear that TD is hurt, it is much better than knowing that he had begun to go downhill as a player and he was past his prime.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> In a way, this news comforts me. Although I'm upset to hear that TD is hurt, it is much better than knowing that he had begun to go downhill as a player and he was past his prime.


Exactly. I actually think that we could see Duncan have the best season of his career next season, as it will be coming off the 1st summer of rest in years. I think Duncan is a better defender and a smarter player than he ever was, and as soon as he heals up a bit, he'll have that dominant post game back. I hope I'm right.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Patchwork</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. I actually think that we could see Duncan have the best season of his career next season, as it will be coming off the 1st summer of rest in years. I think Duncan is a better defender and a smarter player than he ever was, and as soon as he heals up a bit, he'll have that dominant post game back. I hope I'm right.






You're not the only one who hopes your right.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

How come they are just telling this to us now?! I've been getting mad at one of my favorite players for the past couple weeks for nothing!...actually I think it's an excuse. Duncan wouldn't play well in a couple games then slow down for a couple more and then start playing well again. I think he's just in a slump and will turn things around after the all star game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ezealen</b>!
> How come they are just telling this to us now?! I've been getting mad at one of my favorite players for the past couple weeks for nothing!...actually I think it's an excuse. Duncan wouldn't play well in a couple games then slow down for a couple more and then start playing well again. I think he's just in a slump and will turn things around after the all star game.




Well, I'm a little weary that it's partly an excuse as well, but like texan mentioned the Spurs aren't really known for that. However, he has played a few games where it didn't look like anything was wrong with him (Phoenix, the Sacramento game right after the Phoenix game), so who knows. 



He's played lately like he's afraid to engage in tough physical contact, and with a hip injury, it makes sense as to why he's played like that.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Duncan left the game momentarily for a knee injury, but he came back in and played well. 





I think we get 4 days off coming up, (Next game is against Charlotte on Tuesday) so Duncan has plenty of time to rest his aches and pains.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

What is Duncan's status? I heard Pop may rest him 2 games, which means he won't be in action against my Wizards on Wednesday!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>One on One</b>!
> What is Duncan's status? I heard Pop may rest him 2 games, which means he won't be in action against my Wizards on Wednesday!





He's going to be questionable because Pop is concerned about playing him in two straight games. Apparently there was some swelling, but it's not enough to completely declare him out yet.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Two game...Wizards and Bobcats....The Spurs should be able to easily handle them without Duncan. This is a perfect time to rest Timy, I won't be dissapointed if Pop decides to.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ezealen</b>!
> Two game...Wizards and Bobcats....The Spurs should be able to easily handle them without Duncan. This is a perfect time to rest Timy, I won't be dissapointed if Pop decides to.


I wouldn't call the Wizards an easy opponent. Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>One on One</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call the Wizards an easy opponent. Be careful what you wish for!


The Wizards are diffenitely better than the Bobcats, but even without Duncan the Spurs can easily beat them. Although, the Spurs have shown thier inconsistency alot this season so I wouldn't be too suprised if they lost. I'm just saying this is a perfect time to rest Tim


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>One on One</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call the Wizards an easy opponent. Be careful what you wish for!







Did the Wizards wish for a stomping in the first matchup?





You don't overlook any team in the NBA, simple as that. The Spurs can beat Washington minus Hughes whether or whether not Duncan is playing. Washington is a good team, but the Spurs have done pretty well for themselves this season.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't mean to upset you guys, but calling the Wizards "easy" is what I don't agree with. I don't think it's realistic to say you'll "easily" beat us when we are playing at home and you guys are without your best player. Yeah, you whooped us the first time and I wouldn't be surprised at all if you beat us this time, but it won't be easy. Remember that first game was our first game without Larry Hughes and we had no clue how we were going to play. Gilbert Arenas has clearly taken the lead role since then and we've got a rhythm. I expect a close game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>One on One</b>!
> I don't mean to upset you guys, but calling the Wizards "easy" is what I don't agree with. I don't think it's realistic to say you'll "easily" beat us when we are playing at home and you guys are without your best player. Yeah, you whooped us the first time and I wouldn't be surprised at all if you beat us this time, but it won't be easy. Remember that first game was our first game without Larry Hughes and we had no clue how we were going to play. Gilbert Arenas has clearly taken the lead role since then and we've got a rhythm. I expect a close game.






Pretty much the same thing I said. The Spurs are foolish if they come into Charlotte and/or Washington thinking things are going to be easy. It's possible the Spurs could play just like Washington did against them without Hughes. Washington is a talented team that has proven it can compete with the best of them. They aren't an easy opponent. If the Spurs think they are, they will lose, and lose badly.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Duncan will sit out against Washington too:



http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1987305





> "We'll let him rest and see what he feels like after the back-to-back," Popovich said.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

It won't be easy yall. The Wiz are for real and are on fire.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sagebrush</b>!
> It won't be easy yall. The Wiz are for real and are on fire.




Yep, we know. Well, I know at least. Read through previous comments in this thread.


----------

